# JB



## Foxinabox10 (Aug 25, 2004)

Has anyone ever done the play JB or seen it done before? I'm looking for any ideas: things that worked, things that didn't, etc. We have a few months to work on it, but I'm the TD and also working with the set crew, so I have a lot to do. Anything is helpful.


----------



## Radman (Aug 25, 2004)

Never even heard of it!


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Aug 25, 2004)

It's the modern day story of Job.


----------



## Radman (Aug 25, 2004)

Interesting. Have to look into that. Now if I knew what job was...


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Aug 25, 2004)

It's a book from the Bible. It's pronounced Jobe.


----------

